# Henry Clay Honduran Grandes Cigar Review - Excellent



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I was very happy with this stick it has a great flavor to it with a nice even burn, I had no problems at all with the ones I have smoked so far and...

Read the full review here: Henry Clay Honduran Grandes Cigar Review - Excellent


----------

